# Oil consumption 2.0L turbo



## rgillesp (May 8, 2009)

My 2006 Jetta 2.0L turbo is burning oil at a rate of roughly 1 litre every 3000 kilometers. The dealer claims that VW Canada sees this as 'normal'. In my experience it is far from normal. The engine only has 75,000 kms on it. Can anyone comment on this?


----------



## GT17V (Aug 7, 2001)

it's normal for the 2.0T motors to burn oil.
1 quart every 600 miles is considered normal to VW (excessive to normal people)


----------



## corradokidg60 (May 14, 2002)

*Re: (GT17V)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GT17V* »_it's normal for the 2.0T motors to burn oil.
1 quart every 600 miles is considered normal to VW (excessive to normal people)

1qt every 600mi *is* excessive.







VW says 1qt every 1000 is acceptable. Mine uses 1qt every 2500 or so.


----------



## GT17V (Aug 7, 2001)

Your're right... 1/2 quart per 600 miles is (1 quart per 1200 miles) is normal.
1 quart per 1000 or 1200 miles is still excessive imo.
I was getting that using VW504.00 oil (5w30).


----------



## rgillesp (May 8, 2009)

*Re: (GT17V)*

Thanks for the feedback gents. I have driven VW since 1971 and have never experienced anything close to this level of consumption. Then again, this is my first 2.0. If this level of consumption is 'normal' then I don't understand why there is not a note to that effect in the owner's manual. Also, the dealer is happy enough to top up the oil level at 3k intervals, at no charge. That, in itself, is not normal.....


----------

